

Timelapse Me - haon99
http://noahlitvin.posterous.com/timelapse-me

======
dstein
It's a splendid idea for a startup, and could get going with almost no real
effort. Just a domain, a few example videos, a tutorial/blog, and a request
for more videos. See if there are other people willing to film and upload
their videos before sinking real time into it.

~~~
m_eiman
I think it'd be more interesting to have a timelapse addon to something like
OhLife, add a webcam image to each diary entry and reconstruct them into
videos as time goes on. (Except OhLife is email based, so it doesn't really
work that seamlessly, but...)

------
Swizec
_I became aware of time - and how I decided to spend it - in a way that I
never had before. Questions consciously presented themselves at every turn:
What am I doing right now? Am I doing something interesting? More importantly,
is my lifestyle something I'm proud of? Forfeiting so much of my privacy
forced me to start living up to my own standards. "Should I watch another
episode of Law & Order? I'll work on that essay first." On the whole, I became
more productive. And there was much less, if any, drifting between daily
activities. [1]_

I noticed a similar effect when I started writing down how I spend my time.
But it's starting to fade a little, maybe I should try this method ...
although it feels kind of cumbersome.

Self-reflection can really suck sometimes, keep it up! :)

Edit: also anyone who is interested in this general topic should watch We Live
in Public. It's a very lovely grim reminder of all the things that can get
really strange once you start sharing your life with everyone
indiscriminately.

